# I Need AK Help!!!



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Cleaning a few guns tonight and ended up with this little sucker in the floor.....Any Ideas ??





















It had to come out of one of these 3...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't find it in the other units? :shifty:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

The dog looks guilty!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Your RIGHT, the dog sure has that look like he knows what going on and is just messing with the bossman:whistling::whistling:


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

No I didnt notice it anywhere....


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Still no luck


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

the tapered ends suggest it was a press pin that was driven in somewhere , however the wear I am seeing tells me it was a moving part and had another moving part that it held

where the wear is located shows what surfaces moved and which did not , what ever did move on it would have fallen off also

I personally do not think it is an AK part , 
that said , I would check under that dogs bed to see if he is hiding something


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

HisName said:


> the tapered ends suggest it was a press pin that was driven in somewhere , however the wear I am seeing tells me it was a moving part and had another moving part that it held
> 
> where the wear is located shows what surfaces moved and which did not , what ever did move on it would have fallen off also
> 
> ...


 HAHA WELL WHO KNOWS DAMMIT. guess ill just wear my hard hat when shooting.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I know nothing about them. Looked up a parts breakdown for em and looks like there's a few tapered pins in the trigger and receiver.
http://www.rap4.com/operation/AK47_Body_Diagram_1000.jpg


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

all pins in the receiver do not look like that.

a real AK uses 3 of these , the semi autos use 2 and they are all alike and interchangeable

any sight or gas pins will not show that wear.


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

my guess was a hinge pin for the underfolder. but since it has not fell off yet, i guess I am wrong???

Robert


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

They ain't no doubt about it, the DOG is KING on this one and thats his story and he is sticking to it, would like to see what happens when he tells his DOG FRIENDS and how they HOWL when they hear his story:whistling:


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Did you check the bolt of the guns, I'm not sure if all AK bolts are the same, but it looks like it could be an insert to one of them. If it had been your trigger pin, the trigger would have fallen out. I would just check inside the receiver of each one and see if anything is missing. Also, run each one through its action with the trigger held down to see if anything jams or falls out. Is the front furniture loose at all? Could be a pin for that too. There is only so many places it could have come from so just start to narrow the possibilities. Good luck, I look forward to finding out what it is myself.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Fireing pin retaining pin??????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just took my underfolder apart and didn't see that piece anywhere. Did you figure out where it came from?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Possibly a piston pin? It connects the piston to the bolt carrier.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I took mine apart and didn't find it, but I was just folding mine to put it up and heard something metal hit the wood floor. Exact same piece. Have no clue where it just came from.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That just aint right! Maybe two heads are better than one. Anybody else wanna take theirs apart?


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I took mine apart and didn't find it, but I was just folding mine to put it up and heard something metal hit the wood floor. Exact same piece. Have no clue where it just came from.


Are you serious?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's the pin in the stock release.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Odd that it just happened.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad ya found it. Good on ya for helping!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope this helps......

http://www.falfiles.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=313484


----------

